# Спондилолистез



## Игорь Лудков (20 Окт 2008)

Здравствуйте. После магнитной тамографии врач поставил мне диагноз спондилолистез L5, но практических рекомендаций никаких. Что посоветуете, чем я могу себе помочь. Попробую разместить снимок мрт.


----------



## abelar (21 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  спондилолистез*

....Ну, в общем способ есть: 
1.Берете  пару-тройку конкретных пацанов, подкатываете к "лепиле" и вежливо (это обязательно) просите конкретизировать базар. Затем, убираете с помощью программы "NERO FIRE" звуки ударов тупым предметом по голове, утирание соплей и вялые угрозы позвонить в милиссию и выкладываете на форум исправленную и дополненную версию выписного эпикриза.
2.Начинаете спать споконо, с сознанием того, что теперь спондиллолистез не у Вас, а у него.
3.Воздерживаетесь впредь от грузилова серьезных докторов результатами скоропалительных заключений алчных представителей местной охраны здоровия.


----------

